# TiVo Net Controller for PC - Windows 7/Vista



## apwheeler

Hi,

I have started a new thread for this as requested.

Since the new update gives the ability for network remote control, I have started to develop a little application on Windows that will allow you to control your TiVo.

The version is confirmed as working on Vista and works on Windows 7. Basically it allows you to control your TiVo from the application by clicking the appropriate buttons on the remote control.

To the right is a list of channels, you can click on the channel and the TiVo will change to that channel. I have not added all channels, but if anyone wants to add more just populate the channellist.txt file.

You can type on your the keyboard when entering Text searches such as Searching TV and the new YouTube app.

Arrow Keys also control the Up, Down, Left, Right on the TiVO, and the Enter key sends OK.

This is still in early development, and there is potential for new features etc, if anyone has any. Would appreciate your feedback.

To work you will need your TiVo connected to your home network, and enable Network Remote Control on your TiVo.

Latest version 0.02 can be found here:
www.andypwheeler.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/VMTivoNetRemoteV0.02.zip

If someone could test if it will load on XP I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

It works on XP.


----------



## apwheeler

Great... thanks for confirming.


----------



## Zaichik

Does it work remotely?


----------



## apwheeler

I guess it could if you set up a rule on your router to redirect port 31339 to the TiVo IP Address... Wouldn't recommend it though.

Why would you want to remote control your TiVo outside of your Home Network?


----------



## Pine Cladding

apwheeler said:


> Why would you want to remote control your TiVo outside of your Home Network?


Annoy the other half/kids/lodger . . . ;-)

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

Yes - know what you mean.

Used to have great fun on the series 1 changing channels and fast fowarding to make my wife think she was going mad.

Personally I would setup a VPN and access it that way instead of forwarding the port as it would be a lot more secure.


----------



## Brangdon

apwheeler said:


> Why would you want to remote control your TiVo outside of your Home Network?


It depends on what the net interface and app are capable of. For example, perhaps it could be used to schedule recordings when away from home, without having to use the web interface.

For me the notion of duplicating the hand-held remote-control on a PC isn't especially useful, because I can't see the TV from my computer desk. I have the Android app on my phone, too, but that's not a big improvement because of the small screen. (I think the main benefit is the improved keyboard.) To be useful, I'd want the app to provide a lot of self-contained UI that duplicated a lot of the existing basic functionality, and then added value on top of that.

Given that, there are some interesting things that could be done with a bigger screen and richer UI metaphor (ie, mouse or touchscreen). Some examples:
Drag and drop editing of Wish List priorities.
Multiple selection and delete of recordings.
"Create a Series Link" with customised defaults. It could have different defaults for different channels, so it gave you padding on BBC but not ITV.
Reminders (if VM are slow to add them).
Extend 28-day rule: keep track of all episodes recorded forever, and delete any duplicated recordings that TiVo tries to schedule.
Queue an arbitrary list of programmes to be sent to SCART (and HDMI) overnight, for archiving to external media.
Improve how recordings are listed in the equivalent of "My Shows", eg let the user control what information is included.
Better filtering of data. For example, the app could fetch all of the Hiccups entries but only show ones that matched criteria, eg:
Only show programmes from channels in the Favourites list.
Only show recordings that failed due to collisions; hide programmes that didn't record because they are repeats.
Allow searching for a named programme and/or a specific time.

Backup and restore of Wish Lists and Series Links.
Sharing of Series Links with other people (eg, emailing them to friends).
I don't know how much of this is possible but my impression is that the network interface is quite capable. Of course it would be a lot of work to do well, and I doubt it would be profitable, and I'm not really volunteering to do it myself.

There is also VM/TiVo's stance to consider. They can, and should, bring out their own apps for Android and Windows and Mac, as well as iPad, which could marginalise any third party ones. They could also try to kill third party apps by various legal and technical means. Although I'd like to think they don't mind. Series 4/VM boxes are more closed and locked-down than the series 1 boxes were, but if TiVo have designed the network interface well, it should be safe to use with no risk of people using it to, eg, pirate high-quality protected video. If I was them I'd seriously consider open-sourcing their iPad app and actively encouraging third parties to make TiVo better.


----------



## Faz

Nice one Andy!
Works flawlessly! 

Plans for next release?? 

Cheers!

Faz


----------



## brightonjohn

This is a much appreciated application. I have already added some more channels to my list (especially the BBC and Classic FM Radio Stations) and also, cos it doesn't remember the network (ip) address for my TiVo I've made that the first item in my channel list in the form REM 192.168.1.107 - which of course may vary if other stuff is added and will be different for other users.


----------



## apwheeler

I will fix the IP remembering bit at the weekend. Also someone over on DigitalSpy forums has very kindly completed the channellist.txt file so that all the channels are listed.

You can get the replacement channellist.txt file from here:

http://hotfile.com/dl/135732358/0dc768e/Channellist.txt.html


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Well I finally got round to connecting the TiVo to the network and this is great. I can wirelessly control my TiVo from my lap.

This is much better than having to buy a new keyboard considering my current wired one doesn't even seem to work with it, possibly because it's an Apple keyboard.

One thing I've noticed is when on the Home menu, the My Shows button loads My Shows for a second before redirecting me back to Home. Only problem I've seen.

Thanks again.


----------



## Faz

brightonjohn said:


> This is a much appreciated application. I have already added some more channels to my list (especially the BBC and Classic FM Radio Stations) and also, cos it doesn't remember the network (ip) address for my TiVo I've made that the first item in my channel list in the form REM 192.168.1.107 - which of course may vary if other stuff is added and will be different for other users.


You can assign a static IP from Settings, Network Connection, Change Network Settings.


----------



## apwheeler

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Well I finally got round to connecting the TiVo to the network and this is great. I can wirelessly control my TiVo from my lap.
> 
> This is much better than having to buy a new keyboard considering my current wired one doesn't even seem to work with it, possibly because it's an Apple keyboard.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is when on the Home menu, the My Shows button loads My Shows for a second before redirecting me back to Home. Only problem I've seen.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yeah... I cheated and made it send Home button twice... Still looking for the code to take you straight there.. The US TiVo code didn't seem to work.


----------



## brightonjohn

Just one small and un-important observation. While this lovely little app is sitting on the desktop and connected the peanut apps on the iPhone and iPad can't connect it would seem. - Just in case anybody is wondering why those should suddenly have broken.


----------



## cwaring

Okay. Stupid question time. I need to connect something like my old Netgear WPS606 to the Tivo and then add it to my home network first. Right?

Of course, my network starts 192 whilst my Tivo's IP starts 169. It will work, yes?

(Yes, networking is not my best subject )


----------



## OzSat

There are two IP addresses displayed on the TiVo network screen - the bottom one is the local network.


----------



## dawn_mcgowan

Hello all, I was intrigued to read about this funky app, and decided to try it following my Tivo update to 15.2, but I cannot get it to work 
can anyone help? it is saying it cannot connect to my tivo ip address. I am running Windows 7.
I tried 2 different ip addresses that are listed in my tivo settings 'cable modem connection ip' and 'ethernet connection ip'. neither worked. am i doing something really silly?
Thanks for your help.
Dawn


----------



## OzSat

There is a menu option on TiVo setup where to have to allow 'Network Remote Control'.

Even if it is on - switch it off - then on again.


----------



## dawn_mcgowan

no it still doesn't want to know. if I go into my 'network diagnostics' screen it says 'failed' next to 'port configuration test'. do you think that could be the issue?


----------



## Big Al

Fired this up and it worked 1st time (Windows 7) Nice little app, agree that there's lots of development potential. Have already been winding SWIMBO and the Kids up with it. ;o)

THANKS !!!!!


----------



## Paul Webster

dawn_mcgowan said:


> I tried 2 different ip addresses that are listed in my tivo settings 'cable modem connection ip' and 'ethernet connection ip'. neither worked. am i doing something really silly?


Does the Ethernet address (not the cable modem one) look similar to the IP address of your desktop machine?
Typically (but not necessarily) something like 192.168.1.xxx


----------



## Tony Hoyle

dawn_mcgowan said:


> no it still doesn't want to know. if I go into my 'network diagnostics' screen it says 'failed' next to 'port configuration test'. do you think that could be the issue?


The port configuration test always fails.. ignore it.

Tivo will only talk to something within its own network* - and it also appears to be hardcoded to reject an IP not starting 192.168 (which caused *major* ballache on my network) - however you'll know if this is your problem as it'll keep messaging you about disabling the network every 5 minutes..!

If you go into settings/network the IP you want is under 'Ethernet connection details'.

* To simplify, in the common case the first 3 numbers need to be identical.


----------



## stevelup

cwaring said:


> Of course, my network starts 192 whilst my Tivo's IP starts 169. It will work, yes?


It's currently showing 169 because it isn't connected. Once you have it successfully connected, the TiVo will change to show a 192 address.


----------



## cwaring

Ahh. Right. Yes. Of course  Now all I have to do is find my Netgear bridge. It's here somewhere!


----------



## dawn_mcgowan

my ethernet ip on the tivo begins 169. the ip on my laptop begins 192. whenever i enter the tivo ip into the remote control app it says 'not responding' for ages, and then says it cannot connect. p***ing me off now!


----------



## dawn_mcgowan

also in the settings on tivo it mentions having to put in the media access key into each device for it to work. ive found the MAK on the tivo settings, but where do i enter that on my laptop / in the app??


----------



## dawn_mcgowan

hold on.....is tivo wifi enabled, or do i need to physically plug a cable between my laptop and the tivo box?


----------



## cwaring

dawn_mcgowan said:


> hold on.....is tivo wifi enabled..


No it isn't.


----------



## Paul Webster

169... implies that the device timed out on getting an address via DHCP.
As you guessed ... no WIFi on a TiVo. You need Ethernet connection to something.


----------



## brightonjohn

I'm a bit confused as to why my KLG-575 KCORP Router doesn't show my TiVo In the IP Address Table and yet all otherwise works perfectly.


----------



## dawn_mcgowan

thanks for your help guys. i'm a bit embarrassed now. how stupid of me. xx


----------



## apwheeler

I have created version 0.03

However I am currently in India for work so have not been able to check it against my own TiVo. So if someone could check it works ok and let me know, that would be great.

Should work on XP/Vista/Windows 7 as long as you have .NET 4 installed.

* The app now remembers the IP address of your TiVo
* Shortcut keys added to each Remote Command
* Can show or hide the Virgin Online TV guide within the app.
* Added TiVo icon (Thanks to Stiggles Digitalspy Forum)
* Added full channel list (Thanks to Stiggles)
* Place the mouse over the Remote Button and it will show you the corresponding shortcut key.

Following Shortcut keys provide the following functions
CTRL+H - Home
CTRL+T - TV
CTRL+G - TV Guide
CTRL+P - Play
CTRL+S - Stop
CTRL+M - My Shows
CTRL+V - Pause
CTRL+R - Record
CTRL+L - Last Channel
CTRL+I - Info
CTRL+U - Thumbs Up
CTRL+D - Thumbs Down
CTRL+F - Skip
CTRL+B - Skip Back
CTRL+X - Slow
CTRL+LEFT - Rewind
CTRL+RIGHT - Fast Forward
ENTER - OK
DELETE - Clear
+ - Channel Up
- - Channel Down
1 to 9 - Send corresponding Number
A to Z - Send corresponding Key when in a text search (Search TV, YouTube search etc.)

The latest version can be found on my website
Http://www.andypwheeler.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tivoremote


----------



## brightonjohn

Thanks for continued development Andy.
The remote control side of the app works as intended and remembers IP address now. 
But I get 

"The website declined to show this webpage 
HTTP 403 
Most likely causes:
This website requires you to log in. 

What you can try: 
Go back to the previous page. 

More information "

Once clicking on 'Go back to the previous page' seemed to work and then the next time I got a page forbidden message and the time after that just a blank page. I wonder what others are finding?


----------



## brightonjohn

brightonjohn said:


> I'm a bit confused as to why my KLG-575 KCORP Router doesn't show my TiVo In the IP Address Table and yet all otherwise works perfectly.


A ReBoot of the router seems to have sorted this out - I don't see any other way of refreshing its IP Address List at the moment - so research needed there!


----------



## apwheeler

brightonjohn said:


> Thanks for continued development Andy.
> The remote control side of the app works as intended and remembers IP address now.
> But I get
> 
> "The website declined to show this webpage
> HTTP 403
> Most likely causes:
> This website requires you to log in.
> 
> What you can try:
> Go back to the previous page.
> 
> More information "
> 
> Once clicking on 'Go back to the previous page' seemed to work and then the next time I got a page forbidden message and the time after that just a blank page. I wonder what others are finding?


Hmmm... didn't realise you have to log in to access the Virgin TV Guide. The app is set to navigate to www.virginmedia.com/tvguide.

Not had feedback from anyone else yet, you are the first.


----------



## brightonjohn

That's right - so this time I clicked on the previous page link and then managed to login and it worked correctly. But as things stand I guess I will have to carry on doing that. Still a nice app though!


----------



## apwheeler

I think once you sign in once it remembers you in the future.
Thanks for confirming the remote side is all working, as I was unable to test it.


----------



## brightonjohn

apwheeler said:


> I think once you sign in once it remembers you in the future.
> Thanks for confirming the remote side is all working, as I was unable to test it.


The remote side certainly works but the logging in and connection to the VM site actually doesn't as this time, having exited and then restarted the app all I got to the right was a blank screen. HOWEVER I suspect that this has more to do with flaky work at the VM end as this site has been a pain from the outset!!


----------



## cwaring

apwheeler said:


> Hmmm... didn't realise you have to log in to access the Virgin TV Guide.


You only need to login to use the Guide to set recordings on your Tivo.


----------



## brightonjohn

cwaring said:


> You only need to login to use the Guide to set recordings on your Tivo.


That's right Carl but this app is having a problem getting to the guide page for some reason. But if you are already on the guide under another tab in your browser then it goes there directly. BTW my default browser is CHROME - so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## drummerbod

Great work that man. Thanks!


----------



## apwheeler

Hi Drummerbod.. Are you having any problems with the integrated VM TV Guide in the application?


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

I couldn't get the guide up either, but opening it up in Internet Explorer first seems to work. That's my default browser, even though I use Firefox, so maybe it's your default browser setting?


----------



## brightonjohn

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I couldn't get the guide up either, but opening it up in Internet Explorer first seems to work. That's my default browser, even though I use Firefox, so maybe it's your default browser setting?


I tried OE9 and with that already open at the guide page the application worked but, of course, you still need to sign in. However just being able to flick down the list of channels and change to something else while deeply busy (!!) at the computer is a massive plus and I am very happy that it does that perfectly.


----------



## apwheeler

On this laptop I have chrome as the default browser, but I often use IE too. So maybe you have to have opened it recently in IE. Very strange, I will do some investigation.

Cheers for the feedback


----------



## drummerbod

apwheeler said:


> Hi Drummerbod.. Are you having any problems with the integrated VM TV Guide in the application?


It was working fine earlier. Now I have tried it I get nothing - just blank white page.

I use FF as my default browser - never use IE.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

drummerbod said:


> It was working fine earlier. Now I have tried it I get nothing - just blank white page.
> 
> I use FF as my default browser - never use IE.


Open IE and load the page.


----------



## drummerbod

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Open IE and load the page.


Yep - that works.


----------



## sparky4590

Hello All been following this post with interest, in the UK/North East 
Tivo app works fine, now rem,ebers Ip address GREAT . . .but VM site for TV listing reports back:
oops site not found when trying to get to virginmedia.com/tvguide
using IE9

Any body else just cannot access TVGuide with the link?

But fantastic app as I have my Tivo streamed on ALL 6 TV's in house with my Sky and CCTV etc it allows me to control Tivo while in office, keep up the good work


----------



## apwheeler

I have released v0.04 today.

www.andypwheeler.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tivoremote

The following has been changed:

- Fixed slow response when clicking buttons on virtual remote.
- Automatically connects to last TiVo it was connected to.

Sorry it has been a while, but I have only just looked at this again after a busy December.

Let me know if you experience any problems.

Thanks


----------



## apwheeler

I have just release V0.05.

Main feature this adds is Reminders Functionality:

- Added reminders. Can now set up the application to change to a specified channel at a specified time and date (PC must running the application at time of reminder to change your TiVo).

- Made changes to the TvGuide link to try and address the blank screen bug.

*Setting Reminders*

You can now set the application to change the channel on your TiVo box at a specific time and date using the reminders
options.

This can be found under FILE>REMINDERS

Simple enter the date, time and select the channel and add this to the reminders with the Add button. You can
enter a comment for each reminder too, however this is optional.

Provided that the application is running on your PC at the time of the reminder, it will then change the channel
just like the V+ box did.

Latest version can be found on my website www.andypwheeler.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tivoremote

Would appreciate if you could feed back whether the Tv Guide is now working correctly.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## apwheeler

Sorry Guys... I uploaded the wrong version.

I have re-uploaded v0.05.
Also forgot to mention that I now have the Coloured Buttons working too.
(CTRL+1 for RED to CTRL+4 for BLUE)


----------



## apwheeler

I have just released a new version of the VM TiVo Net Remote application that I wrote earlier in the year:

The latest version can be downloaded from my website www.andypwheeler.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tivoremote

For those that don't know about the app here is a brief description:

The VM TiVo Net Remote allows you to control your Virgin Media TiVo box from a PC running Windows with .NET version 4.0 or above installed.

Your VM TiVo must be running firmware 15.2 or above, be connected to your home network via the Ethernet port at the back of the TiVo, and have Network Remote Control enabled from the settings menu.

Use your keyboard to type in TiVo search boxes. Use shortcut keys to access all TiVo remote commands, or click on the Virtual Remote to send that command to your TiVo.

Missing the reminder functionality you had on V+ box? Set up reminders in the application and it will automatically change the channel on your TiVo just like the V+ did.

The enhancements to this latest version (V1.00) are:

* Can maximise the application so that its easier to Navigate the TV Guide
* TV Guide now uses the new TV Anywhere TV Guide
* Button to navigate to the Manage TiVo section on the TV Anywhere website
* Minimise to system tray
* Added ability to put the box into Standby and out of Standby
* Jump directly to My Shows correctly
* Prevent more than one instance of the application running at once
* From the File Menu specify whether to start the application in a minimized state.

Thanks very much


----------



## tankstage

Any chance it could run two copies as before ?
I would like to control two TiVo's without having to connect/disconnect.
Also can the minimise to tray be configurable ?


----------



## jgbrown54

I have loaded and run version 5 of your app on Windows 8.1. So far it seems to work fine.

I only have a couple of issues and they are related to you being in the UK and Virgin Mobil.

1. I'm in the US and our digital over the air channels are have a dash (-) in them like 3-1, 3-2, 10-1, etc. I can't enter these in the channel list and tune them by clicking on them.

2. I get my channel listings from TiVo.com rather than Virgin Mobil's web site.

Is there any chance of gettiing a US version? Or could I get the source code and "Americanize" it? I would provide all changes back to you.


----------



## jgbrown54

If your not a Virgin user or your in the US and would like a standard look on the remote, check out my post TiVo Remote Control From PC.


----------

